# Teen Choice Awards 2011



## beachkini (7 Aug. 2011)

​ 

Heute Nacht deutscher Zeit werden in Los Angeles die *Teen Choice Awards 2011* verliehen, für die deutschen Fans heißt das: Den Wecker stellen. Bereits um 0*1:30 Uhr beginnt die Live Übertragung vom roten Teppich*. Um *02:00 Uhr beginnt der US-TV Sender Fox dann mit der Live Übertragung der Teen Choice Awards*, während der Sendung können die Fans via Internet Backstage alles verfolgen und mit den Stars chatten. *Ab 04:00 gibt es dann alle Highlights der Show* auch im Internet noch einmal zu sehen.

Die diesjährigen Teen Choice Awards werden *moderiert von der Schauspielerin Kaley Cuoco*, die in den USA durch die TV-Serie "The Big Bang Theory" bekannt ist.

Auf der *Bühne werden Selena Gomez & The Scene, Jason Derülo und OneRepublic performen*. Will.I.Am von den Black Eyed Peas wird es sich am DJ-Pult gemütlich machen und für gute Musik in den Pausen sorgen. 

Der Stream sollte dann hier laufen:

Teen Choice Awards 2011 - Vote Every Day


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Aug. 2011)

aber da möchte ich schlafen, hoffe auf viele Posts 
unverschämt was


----------

